# How do you cure Ibs?



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

I know there is a cure, I've done it before but for a short amount of time and I can't remember how :/ 

What is the best thing for Ibs?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

There is no cure for IBS, however there might be some foods that trigger it more and it's also believed to have psychological causes like anxiety and stress.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> There is no cure for IBS, however there might be some foods that trigger it more and it's also believed to have psychological causes like anxiety and stress.


Yeah, I don't buy that. I only have high anxiety when my stomach is in bad shape. When I fast for a few days, I don't have anxiety at all. There have been people who cured their Ibs who share their stories, I am compiling all of these stories.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> Yeah, I don't buy that. I only have high anxiety when my stomach is in bad shape. When I fast for a few days, I don't have anxiety at all. There have been people who cured their Ibs who share their stories, I am compiling all of these stories.


Don't confuse treatment with cure, and maybe these people had an underlying cause that had IBS-like symptoms and not actual IBS which is diagnosed after everything else is excluded.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Don't confuse treatment with cure, and maybe these people had an underlying cause that had IBS-like symptoms and not actual IBS which is diagnosed after everything else is excluded.


Well, I think doctors use the term Ibs as a general way to diagnose people, because they do not feel like testing, or they're lazy or for other reasons.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> Well, I think doctors use the term Ibs as a general way to diagnose people, because they do not feel like testing, or they're lazy or for other reasons.


Maybe, but the point is to know if you have really IBS or something else that's causing you the symptoms. If it's really IBS then there is no cure, you can only treat it either with lifestyle changes or maybe medication, or both.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Maybe, but the point is to know if you have really IBS or something else that's causing you the symptoms. If it's really IBS then there is no cure, you can only treat it either with lifestyle changes or maybe medication, or both.


I really don't agree with that. I think our modern food system causes Ibs, as well as pesticides and getting rid of these culprits can cure it. I wanted advice from people who have done this, not advice from you telling me there is no cure. If you have no suggestions on how to cure it then kindly stop talking.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> I really don't agree with that. I think our modern food system causes Ibs, as well as pesticides and getting rid of these culprits can cure it. I wanted advice from people who have done this, not advice from you telling me there is no cure. If you have no suggestions on how to cure it then kindly stop talking.


well alright then, I wish you luck


----------



## Taika (Jan 15, 2014)

There are differing opinions between professionals, partly due to education and the fact that some have problems adjusting their beliefs when new information is given. IBS is often linked to a insufficient diet and a stressful time of life. Both body and mind are often too exhausted to function ideally. Of course, they affect each other. Usually a diet with pure and not heavily processed food, fruits and vegetables and proteins such as eggs and fish with essential oils, and limiting sugar and wheat helps. One strictly organized diet planned for this and also for IBD is SCD, just google it.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Um...what do wheat and sugar have to do with IBS? When I was diagnosed, my doctor advised me to change my diet, and gave me a list of foods that often cause people issues. Sugar and wheat weren't on the list. I've also googled about this a fair bit, and I've never come across this suggestion. Foods it usually helps to avoid are pretty much those that cause constipation or diarrhea. I've actually found my IBS often means that "healthy food" gives me a stomachache, and I'd be safer just eating cake every day. Eating carbs tends to make my stomach feel better, actually. I do know everybody's IBS is different, so I see that it could be bad for some. I've just never heard this advice before. 

Maybe you're referring to celiac? I've heard that has really similar symptoms, but it's a different disorder. Cutting wheat out of your diet's the way to go there.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

There's no cure for it. Just avoid alcohol, foods that upset your stomach and stress. That's all anyone can do and take it easy when you get an attack.


----------



## nednerb (Dec 9, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> Um...what do wheat and sugar have to do with IBS? When I was diagnosed, my doctor advised me to change my diet, and gave me a list of foods that often cause people issues. Sugar and wheat weren't on the list. I've also googled about this a fair bit, and I've never come across this suggestion. Foods it usually helps to avoid are pretty much those that cause constipation or diarrhea. I've actually found my IBS often means that "healthy food" gives me a stomachache, and I'd be safer just eating cake every day. Eating carbs tends to make my stomach feel better, actually. I do know everybody's IBS is different, so I see that it could be bad for some. I've just never heard this advice before.
> 
> Maybe you're referring to celiac? I've heard that has really similar symptoms, but it's a different disorder. Cutting wheat out of your diet's the way to go there.


The issue is not the wheat and sugar directly, its the excess of it that is the issue. 

Normally your body only uses glycogen (sugar) as its energy during a fight or flight reaction, we basically deplete our glycogen storage so we can GTFO of there. Your body breaks down simple carbohydrates (see wheat) into sugar and stores it as glycogen. Thats why we were always told as kids to have a big spaghetti breakfast before a sports comeptition, gives us easy energy NOW. 

Heres where the problems start stacking up though. If your body is trained to run off sugar ALL the time as its energy source its going to get tired and fail....eventually. Your body was never designed (evolved) to use sugar as its primary energy source, it runs best off of fat. This fluctuates from person to person but generally stands for most. Once you reduce the amount of sugar and glycogen your body uses, it can begin processing the rest of the shit your putting in it correctly, it isnt just running on overdrive all the time. 

IBS can also be a cause of an unhealthy gut biome, this can also be tied to excess sugar killing off or not allowing the bacteria in your gut to flourish. Your gut biome is actually extremely important in your digestion and ability to fight off sickness and infection. If you lack a healthy gut, you arent going to be able to retain some of the nutrients that are produced due to the "ecosystem". A big part of helping you get back to where you need to be is eating foods high in probiotics, greek yogurt, kambucha, etc.


----------

